# FreeBSD RELEASE torrents, including magnet URLs



## grahamperrin@ (May 22, 2022)

Free Open-Source Software (FOSS) Torrents
					

Get the latest torrents for FreeBSD 13.1.




					fosstorrents.com
				






			Torrents - FreeBSD Wiki
		


Any other sites?

Related​FreeBSD 13.1 Release Information | The FreeBSD Project

includes _FreeBSD 13.1 Release Checksum Signatures_
Cross-reference:

FreeBSD: torrents, magnet URLs etc.


----------



## tux2bsd (May 23, 2022)

I prefer downloading OS iso files via torrent but some caution is required.

The following is a general message i.e. "you" doesn't mean grahamperrin .

For those that also like downloading files by torrent please be sure to validate your downloads when they complete with their *official* SHA256 or SHA512 sums.

You cannot trust the checksums from fosstorrents.com as those are 3rd party.  Sure, they've probably posted the right ones but the ONLY sums you can trust are the sums from the *official* source i.e. a FreeBSD SSL (http*s)* secured URL which in this case is http*s*://wiki.*freebsd.org*/Torrents .  You can use the magnet links at fosstorrents.com no problem, only after you validate the download with its *official* sum will you know you have a legitimate (iso/img) file.

Security advisory summary:  Only trust the publisher's checksums sourced directly from the publisher (via a secure method, here that is SSL (https)).  (checksums being SHA256 or SHA512...)


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 23, 2022)

tux2bsd said:


> … *official* SHA256 or SHA512 sums. …



I'll add here the same as I added in Reddit. Thanks.


----------

